# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چند تا از ده تا یعنی چی؟؟؟؟

## aghakhani110

سلام دوستان چند تا از ده تا یعنی چی؟؟؟؟مثلا از 50سوال زیست چند تا ده تاست،؟؟؟کمکم کنید

----------


## ehsan_yany

> سلام دوستان چند تا از ده تا یعنی چی؟؟؟؟مثلا از 50سوال زیست چند تا ده تاست،؟؟؟کمکم کنید


خوب نسبت و تناسب ببندید دیگه. مثلا 5 تا از ده تا زیست میشه 25 سوال از 50 سوال زیست رو جواب بدی.

----------


## dorsa20

چند تا از 10 تا ینی شما میاید هدف گذاری میکنید که بر فرض مثال تو زیست میخام از هر 10 تا سوال به 7 سوال درست جواب بدم..دقت کنید فقط درست......اینطوری مثلا درصدتون میشه 70


حالا زیست کنکورم به عنوان مثال 50 تا سواله اگه با این روش هدف بذارید مثلا میشه 35 سوال که همهش  درست باشه

این هدفگذاری هم خودتون متناسب با شخصیتتون و نقاط قوت پایدار و پایدار و ازموناتون تعیییین میکنید

----------


## aghakhani110

چطوری حساب کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> چطوری حساب کنم؟؟؟؟؟



اصلا حساب نمیخاد ببینید میاید با خودتون میگید اقا من مثلا امروز میخوام ریاضی از 10 تا سوال ازمون 6 تاشو بزنم درست و میرید و فقط 6 تا درست میزنید به جای اینکه 8 تا بزنید 2 تاش غلط دربیاد..متوجه شدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

